# Very weird feeling this morning.



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, this morning I had a very weird experience and I'm still feeling it now.
I woke this this morning remembering feelings I haven't had since I developed DP. For instance it's about to rain and I feel it. It's so odd feeling this after 3 months of not feeling anything it kinda scares me a little but I'm trying to run with it the best I can. Hopefully this is the start of something big.

I only have 2 symptoms that I'm aware of.
Emotional numbness
No sense of self

A month ago I had no time perception, thats back. Two months ago I had a throbbing headache and nausea everyday and that's gone. I'm so confused yet kinda happy that it feels like I'm getting better.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

How did you get DP?


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Thats exactly how my DP/DR started to fade!!! I ended up with this emotional numbness and it almost made me feel kinda freaked out, after enduring so much emotional stimulus from the anxiety and dp/dr. I also felt like i had so sense of self for a few days. Keep pushing!! Recovery can be kinda difficult, after you've sort of became used to it in a sense. I forgot how to feel normal and enjoy it. It takes a lot of time before you fully recover. It's a very gradual process!! painfully gradual!


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

I got it from weed.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome. Enjoy the progress, GiftedGodzam23 and tidalpine


----------

